# Tarde convectiva no couço.



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2011 às 23:17)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lousano (29 Mai 2011 às 01:40)

Chasing Thunder disse:


>



Aí está a tão falada _wall cloud_


----------



## squidward (29 Mai 2011 às 02:19)

Boas fotos Chasing Thunder

Esta célula marcou-me o dia


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 10:01)

Boas fotos chasing.

E bem apanha a wall cloud


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2011 às 14:06)

Belas fotos


----------



## trepkos (29 Mai 2011 às 19:37)

Essa shelf cloud passou-me aqui praticamente por cima da cabeça, e foi precisamente para os teus lados, boas fotos.


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 02:06)

Muito bom! Já estou a ver que somos poucos mais de mais-dúzia os que não vimos essa shelf... 


Parabéns!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:22)

Muito bem, Chasing Thunder .


----------

